# Three years for Wesley for not paying taxes?



## sevenmc (Nov 22, 2010)

first up I???m pretty sure that 90% of hollywood stars do not take care of filing tax returns, (or even cooking dinner for themselves) but that is no excuse. I also don???t think that law abiding tax payers should have to be punished by having to pay an estimated $40,000 for each of the three years to house Snipes in prison. Instead I think that #1 he should be sentenced to three years community service at a free tax clinic for the middle class tax payers, #2 be forced to pay back all of the taxes that he owes plus interest. And #3 be forced to invest (under goverment supervision) 3 years of his projected income (based on the last ten year average) into a buisines that will help the middle class unemployed to survive long enough to pay thier own taxes!! Don???t agree? Kiss my afro!!!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*sevenmc* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Cbar1 (Nov 27, 2010)

WElcome


----------



## will2gain (Dec 1, 2010)

sup mayne


----------

